

Ask HN/PG: Have startups here sponsored H1B visas? - shafqat

I've heard that some YC companies have hired foreign workers, which implies they've gone through the H1B process. Care to share any experiences? How much does it costs to sponsor an H1B employee?
======
sama
We've done it at Loopt. I can't remember the exact cost but it wasn't that
bad. I've heard startups that haven't raised at least an angel round have a
harder time. Good immigration lawyers are pretty good at this.

------
pg
I have no idea. We have no expertise with immigration type stuff, so we just
forward startups to lawyers who do.

------
JimmyL
Similar question, different country-of-origin:

Does anyone know of any Canadians who have gotten a TN-1 visa to come work at
a startup?

------
sp
It's not that expensive. The problem, really, is that no sane person would
wish to stop at the H1B. So, do you have a plan to get the person a greencard?
That's a far more involved process and places onerous restrictions on the
employee while it is pending.

